# cheap 9mm ammo



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

where the best place to get cheap ammo , target stuff?? i have been going to my local store ( centerfire ) and getting 1000 rounds for 169 plus tax ,, now the raised it to 179 ,, this is steel ammo,, good enough for target 


thanks


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a local reload company that let's me turn in brass for discounts on already discounted prices (compared to factory). Reliable and insured... be careful when going through a reload company though, do your research. My guy's brass casing ammo runs flawless and is always available. Large orders take a week or two though (7,000 - 12,000rds). Never going back to factory target/practice ammo.

It's also nice to establish a relationship with someone who makes ammo when ammo becomes scarce in stores. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

what about 1 to 2000 rds what is the cost or how can i get in touch ,,

thanks


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Most reloaders charge $200-230ish for 1,000 rds of brass cased 9mm. I suggest looking locally in your area (Google) and seeing who's near you. Online ordering is another option, some pretty good deals pop up from time to time. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

ok i will thats more than i will pay here ,, dont have to have brass 
thanks


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

lilrobo said:


> where the best place to get cheap ammo , target stuff?? i have been going to my local store ( centerfire ) and getting 1000 rounds for 169 plus tax ,, now the raised it to 179 ,, this is steel ammo,, good enough for target
> 
> thanks


Wikiarms or Ammoseek will probably find you some brass cased, remanufactured ammo for about that price. Freedom munitions and Lax Ammo seem to have some good deals.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I like Freedom Munitions
SG Ammo I have gotten Prvi Partisan 9mm 115 grain from them brass cased target ammo I found it really good ammo!


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

$14.95 for a box of 100 Winchester 'white box'..... local Army Navy 'surplus'
And yes, you can buy bulk.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

TAPnRACK said:


> Most reloaders charge $200-230ish for 1,000 rds of brass cased 9mm. I suggest looking locally in your area (Google) and seeing who's near you. Online ordering is another option, some pretty good deals pop up from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


TAPnRACk has the right idea; find your local guy and support him. He will be there when the big box stores are dry. He will remember who supported him when there were other options.

MO


----------

